# TRANSform Me :)



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone else LOVING this show on VH1!?

Nina, Laverne, and Jamie are all GORGEOUS!

TRANSform Me
TRANSform Me is a makeover show in which a team of three transgender  women, led by the inimitable Laverne Cox (I Want To Work For Diddy),  rescues women from personal style purgatory. Laverne and her ultra-glam  partners in crime have undergone the ultimate transformation, so they're  the perfect women for the job. 

They'll travel the country in their tricked out fashion ambulance,  siren blaring, and swoop into scenes of fashion disaster. They'll not  only make women look better but feel a whole lot better about  themselves. It's about discovering one's inner personal style. 

Laverne and the girls will cruise from boutiques to beauty salons in  search of just the right look. And they won't pull any punches with  their subjects--or each other! 

Each episode of TRANSform Me will cover the makeover of one woman  who's written to the show asking for help. The subject expects to be  made over for a reality show--but she doesn't know it's going to be by  three transgender women. 

Laverne and the girls then show up at the woman's home  unexpectedly--like a transgender SWAT team! After everyone gets over the  surprise, the ladies begin probing the woman's style and personality.  Laverne and Co. may argue over the right course of action. They may push  the woman way out of her comfort zone. But one thing's for sure: These  ladies will get the job done. 

Along the way, they'll be delivering a heaping helping of fashion  tips and how-to information that anyone can use. 

And at the end of each mission: a big reveal moment filled with  tears, laughter and some serious OMGs. Then they hop in their fashion  ambulance, and it's on to the next style crisis. 

TRANSform Me. Three ladies who knew the kind of person they wanted  to be--and made it happen. Now they're doing it for women everywhere!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 8, 2010)

The production of this show is so low budget. Kind of hard for me to watch :x


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 10, 2010)

I Actually Love This Show!


----------

